# Pensacola Beach Pier 7/28/12



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

Loaded up and went to the beach pier today around 6am. 10 minutes into the morning i pulled up a spanish, after than I got the bobo bite, pulled up one and lost the other. It slowed way down after that for hours. Mostly hardtail were all that were caught all morning, few kings off the end when i could glance over. Rain came in around 2pm or so. The place cleared out for that and then it was on. Off the end I caught 1 more spanish 5 minutes after the rain cleared. then a decent ~34inch king 15 minutes later on a gotcha!

I had enough by then and started to leave around 2:30 or so, meanwhile the king bite was still on.


----------



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

*thanks for the report!*

Nice catch and thanks for the report! Seems like it's been dead at P'cola lately other than this. I was out there Thursday at o-dark-30 and nothing! Saw one 6lb king caught on a gotcha and that was it.


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

Yea, same here. I've been going almost every wednesday and saturday since early may, and since mid july it has been awful other than this time. Maybe the weather has turned it around for now.


----------



## bassassassin (May 30, 2009)

Thanks for the report. Sometimes it seems impossible to get those bonito to bite


----------



## Chris2889 (Jan 4, 2012)

Nice king


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

Thanks, he was a fatty. Biggest king I've ever landed on my spanish setup w/gotcha at 11.5 lbs


----------

